# Ft. Pickens 9.15 & 9.16



## XnotedgeanymoreX (Mar 15, 2010)

Had a blast this weekend, made it out to the fort both saturday and sunday. Saturday was catching Jack Crevalle almost non -stop! Took a lady friend out with me and she caught one within thirty seconds of her line getting in the water on the first four casts! Most were around a foot and sadly neither of us hooked up to any bigger ones.The jacks and pinfish kept us busy but there was nothing else caught, despite the variety of bait. 

Went out sunday with a handful of friends and had *way* less luck, but still had a lot of fun. The others wanted to fish the bay side, and I had been out on the gulf Saturday... Anyways I landed a blacktip that was about two and a half feet and gave me a notably weak fight. Then it was a perch and a pile of pinfish. I had a live pinfish out on my baitcaster and after a couple of hours sitting it started singing! I was hoping for a red and fought whatever was on the line for about 15 minutes. I thought it was going to spool me out at one point, but I managed to get all but probably 10 yards of it back. Didn't even get a look at what it was, due to it cutting my 50# mono within a couple inches of the hook. No fraying on the leader, just a nice clean cut, so I am guessing shark...

Finally caught another pinfish to toss out on the baitcaster and the reel locked up mid cast the first time I threw it out. It is a Shimano TR-100G. Rest of the day was pretty slow, and it gave me plenty of time to convince myself to go to steel leader even when I am not expecting to need it...


----------



## jasonh1903 (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks for the report. I was at the beach on Sat and noticed the water was still murky. I've seen lots of sharks lately, had one swim right up to me and my daughter in Navarre. No doubt that's what broke you off. Hopefully in a few weeks the water will clear up and the pompano will start biting.


----------



## GulfSteve (Jun 22, 2012)

I surf fished at Pickens right in the pass on Sunday morning and caught a nice Lesser Amberjack in slot off the bottom with a finder mullet at the color change line. Nothing else the whole day other than a juvenile pompano... my friend got a couple of ladyfish and a remora... but was a nice day and the AJ was delicious.
-Steve


----------



## JerseyDevil13 (Apr 21, 2012)

The wife and I are heading to NAS on Saturday to try for sharks also, so we'll keep the group in the loop. I flew up the beach yesterday and there are a ton of sharks in both the surf and the back bays. I'm guessing they are in there for the bait since I could see the schools from the air at 500 feet. We actually came across a bait ball getting mauled by sharks (had to be 25+ of them) right off beach at the west end of Dauphin Island.


----------

